# H&M Werbeplakate



## melone22 (22 Mai 2008)

hi! ich suche die aktuellen werbeplakate von h&m!!! kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## Katzun (22 Mai 2008)

weißt du vielleicht wer darauf abgebildet ist?


----------



## melone22 (27 Mai 2008)

nein leider nicht...... aber die eine die da barfuß sitzt ist echt scharf...


----------



## mjw (27 Mai 2008)

Hi melone22,
möglicherweise sind das die Bilder die du suchst:

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=33959&highlight=werbowy
Die die da barfuß sitzt ist Lara Stone.

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=33964&highlight=werbowy


----------



## melone22 (29 Mai 2008)

hi mjw!!! nein leider sind sie es nicht... die hängen zb. in bushaltestellen ( zumindest hier in hannover....... aber trotz alle dem ein dickes dankeschön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maierchen (1 Juni 2008)

Schau dich mal hier durch vieleicht ist da ja was dabei!

http://images.google.de/images?ndsp...deDE264DE265&q=H&M+werbe+plakate&start=0&sa=N


----------



## melone22 (3 Juni 2008)

hi! nein leider waren sie auch hier nicht mit bei!! aber auch dir trotz alle dem vielen dank!!


----------

